
Does anyone freelance/travel - bjw181
I&#x27;ve been wanting to get into a position that would afford me a relatively small online income that would ultimately lead to a lifestyle of travel in low income countries where I could live comfortably. Does anyone have experience with this?
======
mtmail
Look for 'nomad programmer/freelancer' or similar. There are some who share
their experience on blogs, I've even seen ebooks about the topic. One such
blog [http://www.thestoner.info/the-life-of-a-nomad-
programmer/](http://www.thestoner.info/the-life-of-a-nomad-programmer/)

